# women's bindings



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I am looking to buy a Gnu B-Pro BTX 2009 model for next season. I do mostly freeride and i teach at a small mountain in ny. i am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for bindings that i should get to go with the b-pro board. i was thinking maybe flow or gnu but im not sure and im also not sure of which models. Please help!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Rome Madison and the Ride DVa's seem to be the most respected women's bindings on the market. I know a lot people who also recommend Union. I'm a big fan of my Rides.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

k2 virtue. i spent forever looking for the right bindings and i ended up with these. i couldnt be happier. they are super comfy, awesome ratchets, and are a medium flex that works great both in the park and on the mountain. I found problems with both the madison (too soft) and the dva (too stiff/bad ratchets) so i went with the virtue. I highly recommend them.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shayboarder said that Burton Escapades were really comfortable and the Union Trilogy's. I have been doing research to find my gf a solid binding.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ek3 said:


> Shayboarder said that Burton Escapades were really comfortable and the Union Trilogy's. I have been doing research to find my gf a solid binding.


ok not tryin to be a dick whatsoever, but shayboarder seems to be a rather large female, so it should be consider because no piece of equipment is effected more by weight then a binding. shays reviews and her opinions about boarding are 100% legit in my opinion with that said, and i read her blog regularly and completely respect it.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> ok not tryin to be a dick whatsoever, but shayboarder seems to be a rather large female, so it should be consider because no piece of equipment is effected more by weight then a binding. shays reviews and her opinions about boarding are 100% legit in my opinion with that said, and i read her blog regularly and completely respect it.


Yeah I know what you mean but I've also read reviews on dogfunk about the escapades. link


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that the Escapades get great reviews as well. I just wouldn't go with any of the lower end women's Burton bindings.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

my wife has a pair of flow "the five" bindings, they are a "mens" binding but she got them in white and they are sufficiently girly for her and work great...after the learning curve that comes with th flow bindings that is...


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

snowgypsy rides a b-pro with rome madisons. i know she loves them and plans to get another pair. i dont personally have experience with them as i use union forces.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> ok not tryin to be a dick whatsoever, but shayboarder seems to be a rather large female, so it should be consider because no piece of equipment is effected more by weight then a binding. shays reviews and her opinions about boarding are 100% legit in my opinion with that said, and i read her blog regularly and completely respect it.


This post is the best thing I've read in a while. Large and in charge!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I was thinking of getting the Virtue's for my GF as well, but I may have to look into these Burton bindings.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

i have escapades and love it. straps are very cushy and comfortable. never had any bad experiences with pressure points on my foot. very responsive too. granted my old bindings were a reaaally old pair of burton mgt. but going from that to the escapades were like night and day! 

seems like ride bindings are probably more sturdy than the burtons... my burtons are all plastic and i can imagine if you ride hard pieces will snap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

i think when looking at buying bindings for a board, you need to look at similar flexing things. Like the B-pro is a pretty stiff board...you don't want to put soft bindings on it or it is going to be that much harder to flex it.

I ride a Gnu B-nice with Flow Prima bindings. And before you hate on flow, try it out because I was the same way until I started riding them. Other than the 'convenience' factor, which wasn't the reason I started riding them, they are the most comfortable, responsive binding I have ever ridden. I used to ride Salomon Relay's (which use a soft heelcup and cable connecting the highback and baseplate for increased responsiveness), but they were a little too soft for my stiffer Gnu board so that was what drove me to Flow. Definitely go for the higher end flow stuff..the metal baseplates make a huge difference in how responsive the bindings are.


----------



## comrade (Jul 18, 2009)

my favorite bindings are the ride sigma's. super resposive, burley, light, love them!!


----------

